# what type of music you play while Ubering?



## UberingOrl (Nov 27, 2016)

Do you play the ones you like or you just have a random music chanel that plays everything ?


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

I've got a local playlist (local songs on my phone so no streaming) of a couple hundred 80's songs (mostly...got some 60's, 70's, 80's and 90's). Nobody has complained, and most people end up singing along...everyone from the early 20-somethings to my "older" pax.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Before I got the iphone 7 which only has one slot for both charging and headphones I would play todays hits on pandora or apple music. Since I'm usually having to charge my phone while driving I just turn on popular radio stations and keep it pretty low. If they don't want music it's low enough to not be annoying and it breaks up the awkward silence. If they want it and like a song they ask to turn it up. Sometimes if I like the song I'll turn it up lol


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Either classical or jazz. Never had a complaint


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Oldies which is typically 80's and 90's.


----------



## Combatvetuberrichmond (Nov 6, 2016)

I have aux cord and Spotfy normal a mix rap and rock I'd they riders ask I can put what ever from spotfy


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Whatever you desire.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Christian talk radio. 

No, I play what I like 90% of the time. Xm/sirus Lithium 36 lots of 90s rock. or faction 41 lots of old school punk


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I love to play my spotify...

And dare the college kids to show me...

Something I dont have...

I have the best collection...

Developed over the last 2 1/2 years of Ubering...

Havent had a complaint yet...

And just in case someone DOES complain...

I just put on the "Hamster Dance" song...

Gets them every time...8)

Makes my little monkey butt move...8)

Rakos


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I have 6 presets on my regular radio. 1.- Pop 2.- Variety Mix. 3.- Rock 4.- Country 5.- Decades 80's, 90's 6.- Rap/Hip-Hop
If I'm not in a shift delivering food (My phone R.A.M. is only 1.5 gigs) I play Spotify where I have about 7 playlists from Queen to Metallica and on my memory card I have about 4k songs including Spanish and some Indi-Pop.
But mostly stays on soft rock, very few pax actually asks for music or aux cord. (available)



Rakos said:


> I love to play my spotify...
> 
> And dare the college kids to show me...
> Something I dont have...
> ...


Do you have a station? Share it I will like to check it out.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Been meaning to work on organizing it into playlists...

but seems like I never have enuff time...

My little monkey butt likes to stay busy...

Butt I do have a rep in the area...

UberCoolGrandpa....

And been playing with my site...

UberCoolGrandpa.com

Will update it as I develop it a bit more...

Rakos


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a big playlist with upbeat alternative/indie. Seems like everyone likes it, it's not obnoxious, and it doesn't drive me batty.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Sirius XM preview.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I play Jack-fm and 98.7 FM


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

The album "Dive" by Tycho. Super chill electronic instrumentals.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

And if ur into a bit more progressive stuff...
Try Grammatik...
that will get you goin...8)
Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ACHUMA said:


> The album "Dive" by Tycho. Super chill electronic instrumentals.


Oooooo that's good.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I used to play the top pop radio channel but after a week of hearing the same ten or so songs cycle through every hour, it got really monotonous. Since then I either play an adult contemporary channel. which plays most genres of the last six decades or I play from an SD card that my car random plays the five thousand songs from it.

I remember reading here some time ago, that one driver would only listen to conservative talk radio! He said it was his car and he listens to what he wants to. So be it, but why piss off half of your pax, right off the bat?!! If I did that, where I live, I would piss off more than 80% of my pax!


----------



## Bill Reed (Apr 1, 2017)

I have an iPod with 8,000 tunes on it and I shuffle


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Sometimes i play Pink Floyd and ask my pax if they want a tab of acid.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I set my bluetooth through my phone. All the songs are from Lupe Fiasco, mostly his first 2 albums The Cool and Food & Liquor. If pax object, **** em. It'll be a quiet ride.


----------

